# Flounder off of Quintette



## HEIST (Jan 30, 2012)

Has anybody else ever caught flounder by Quintette boat ramp?? I was catching crawfish for my fish tank and caught a little flounder about 1&1/2 inches long. I've never seen one that far upriver, is it that common to catch them around there??


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*flounder*

Have a friend that caught one about 2 lbs. above Hwy 4 bridge years ago on bush hook. I caught one on alabama river above Holley Creek 2 years ago fishing with minnows.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

never heard of flounder up that far. But would you mind sharing your method of catching crawfish? I have tried before with traps but never any luck.


----------



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

two years back me and a friend of mine were gigging frogs north of quintette boat ramp, when we got back to the ramp i happened to shine the end of the ramp checking the depth with a spotlight, and i ended up spotting and gigging a legal flounder beside the last piling of the dock.... i thought that was quite strange to be that far north


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Heard of several being gigged north of Quintette while frogging. I stopped at 11 mile creek at Kingsfield road 2 years and spoke with a guy fishing there. He had a 13-14" flounder in his bucket that he caught just before I stopped. I couldn't believe that myself.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Damn that's crazy to hear about flounder that far north


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Their ain't no fences out there.....:thumbsup:


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I like that... so very true.


----------

